# Sharp-tailed Grouse Observation Blinds to Open in ND



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Sharp-tailed Grouse Observation Blinds to Open*

Several national wildlife refuges and a state wildlife management area
will offer sharp-tailed grouse observation blinds for public use this
spring. The blinds are popular with wildlife photographers and others
interested in watching the spring courtship rituals of sharp-tailed
grouse.

Grouse blinds typically receive widespread interest and are available by
reservation only. Those locations offering blinds usually start taking
reservations for late March or early April, weather permitting. Peak
grouse dancing activity usually occurs from mid-to-late April or early
May.

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department has an observation blind at
Lonetree Wildlife Management Area southwest of Harvey. Call 324-2211 for
reservations.

Contact the following national wildlife refuges for information on blind
reservations:

* Lostwood National Wildlife Refuge, Kenmare, 848-2722.
* Des Lacs National Wildlife Refuge, Kenmare, 385-4046.
* Long Lake National Wildlife Refuge, Moffit, 387-4397.
* Arrowwood National Wildlife Refuge, Pingree, 285-3341.
* Upper Souris National Wildlife Refuge, Berthold, 468-5467.
* J. Clark Salyer National Wildlife Refuge, Upham, 768-2548.


----------

